# Results last year



## Slochteren (Aug 28, 2018)

My results off last year, mostly from gold plated silver cutlery, and some e-waste.
Used a new dish, looks pretty clean after melting the buttons.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 28, 2018)

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice haul and it looks good too 8)


----------



## denim (Aug 28, 2018)

Really nice job! I'm envious


----------



## Shark (Aug 28, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 28, 2018)

Beautiful sight to behold for sure!!
Thanks for sharing!! 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 28, 2018)

Two big thumbs up from this guy. Good job!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't imagine it being better. Very clean. Lots of cutlery!


----------



## cuchugold (Aug 29, 2018)

It never gets old to look at refined gold. :G


----------



## Lou (Aug 29, 2018)

Very good work


----------

